# John Deere 212 throws pto to deck belt



## chazdo2 (Jan 17, 2013)

My 212 keeps throwing the pto to deck belt. I think the tensioner arm with the two pulleys on it may be bent. Does anyone have a pic of this arm so I can see if mines bent?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

There is a tension knob on the front bumper plate of the tractor. Turn the handle clockwise until the spring is tight against the backside of the bumper plate, then turn the handle one or two turns counter-clockwise to back off the spring.

Are you using a John Deere belt?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

A diagram of the components: http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


----------

